# Automatic boot problem



## Gbh69 (May 20, 2021)

Hi, the boot on my 2016 xtrail dci tekna won’t work and I cant get it into dealer until 8th june. Problem is I’ve got a kid, a dog and a wife and we’re due on holiday 1st week of June so trying to resolve problem!

it appears totally dead, key fob or open button on dash having no effect to at all.

I’m 99% sure that the boot switch on boot lid, key fob and latch mechanism is all fine. I have checked the ‘powered boot off’ button between steering column and door. My local garage plugged into ECU and no faults showing - mechanic also was the person who checked the boot lid switch and latch independent from car supply.

So is it possible it’s a fuse maybe as that would make sense? Also is there any mileage in removing storage fuse to effectively ‘soft reset’ the car? Only point of note is that other half reckons the problem, maybe coincidentally, started when she pressed the open button on the dash at the same time as the father in law pressed the open button on the boot whilst she was visiting parents.

My main query I could check myself is the boot fuse, does anyone know the location?

Any ideas or suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

On US models it's almost always a bad microswitch inside the lock mechanism. For temporary use you should be able to reset the door by opening it with the emergency release, then holding down the "Close" button till it beeps and closes. That will clear the error, but chances are it will come back unless the latch is replaced.


----------



## Gbh69 (May 20, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> On US models it's almost always a bad microswitch inside the lock mechanism. For temporary use you should be able to reset the door by opening it with the emergency release, then holding down the "Close" button till it beeps and closes. That will clear the error, but chances are it will come back unless the latch is replaced.


Thanks, I will try that 👍👍👍


----------



## Constantly Confused. (Nov 30, 2021)

Gbh69 said:


> Hi, the boot on my 2016 xtrail dci tekna won’t work and I cant get it into dealer until 8th june. Problem is I’ve got a kid, a dog and a wife and we’re due on holiday 1st week of June so trying to resolve problem!
> 
> it appears totally dead, key fob or open button on dash having no effect to at all.
> 
> ...


Hi. 
Were having the exact same issue at the moment with out 65 plate xtail.

Were being told all sorts of issues it could be while we're waiting for it to be properly diagnosed.

Out of interest what was the outcome from your issue? Was it easily resolved or did it end up costing a fortune? 

Any information would be gratefully recieved.

Hope to hear from you soon.
P.S Sorry to jump in on your thread.


----------

